# Soon to be live-aboard (~6 months), looking for right boat



## kloudkckr (Jul 6, 2013)

An amazing opportunity has presented itself, and in a matter of six months, we'll be able to call ourselves almost full-time cruisers (I'll have to work mostly overseas for ~3 months a year). My family and I (1 y/o boy and wife) have begun our search for our new home. Our budget will be $400-500k. We are avid west coast sailors and are looking in the ~50 foot range. We have experience sailing around SoCal, Thailand, the Caribbean, Mediterranean, and around Scotland. Our first cruising grounds will be based on where we find the boat, but most likely want to make our way to the Caribbean for now. We're looking for something that is in excellent condition (so <15 years old, preferably <10 years old), extremely friendly on the hook and very friendly underway, made to be maintained, ICW friendly and can be easily boarded from the dinghy. I suspect for every day underway, we'll be spending about 10 on the hook or mooring. I'm partial to center cockpits for the added security and deck space with our baby. We will not be racing, we just want to be comfortable. I've read the threads on Island Packet's on here by so many of those who have never been on one and those who think only their boat is the right fit. After talking to many IP owners who have decided to stick with the brand as they upgraded, I keep coming back to the 485. Can anyone offer alternatives?


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Darn... how nice! Need a deck hand?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

LOTS of alternatives here:

2000 (Sail) Cruiser Boats For Sale


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

There are a lot of better boats for that kind of money for sure than an Isand Packet. Assuming you really want to sail. I would start off looking at some of Robert Perry's designs if fairly traditional looks appeal to you.(assuming so from the IP) I would look at Valiant, Tayana, Outbounds, Amel, Halberg Rassy, Moody, X Yachts, or Contest. So many it is hard to even start. For resale if you are thinking about not keeping it very long, then I would strongly consider brands that are known to move very quickly and in that price range it seems a catamaran woudl really fit the bill. Seems to me any half million dollar mono-hull will be a lot harder to sell than a catamaran that price range.

One other thing, age has little to do with condition, a well cared for and updated 25 year old boat can easily be in much better shape than a poorly maintained 10 year old boat.


----------



## kloudkckr (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks, you're correct, I enjoy traditional designs, although the valiant might be a bit too traditional. The Amel is a fantastic boat, but for whatever reason, I'm naturally drawn to sloops. I haven't taken too close of a look at the X yachts or Contest, so I'll dig a little deeper. I really love the Moody's but getting to the deck from a dinghy isn't designed for our needs. The yachts from Outbound and Tayana are definitely in the running, I like the combination of durability, speed and space. Halberg Rassy have a the reputation of a battleship, but again with a baby, comfort (i.e. space for baby to explore while at anchor) is name of the game for my wife. I like the space available in a Cat, but know jack and squat about how to sail them or their offshore capability (trusted brands) while being shorthanded.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Kloud, you may want to consider talking to the very famous yacht designer, Bob Perry, who comes to this forum just about daily. It is a lot of money and you want to spend it wisely, and when it comes to boats, Bob Perry is one of the wisest guys around. He is here right now. http://www.sailnet.com/forums/sailboat-design-construction/223386-bob-perrys-carbon-cutters.html


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Just happened to see this listing. I have no connection, have not seen the boat at all either, but the price looks to be in the middle of your budget and while older looks to be well maintained (have to say the Swedish boats for some reason seem to be kept up to high standards). I just happened to see it while avoiding work. Thing with center cockpits are that they may be a bit tougher to get into from the dingy, but give a really good living arrangement below. And in the 50 foot range I think they make amazing interiors, especially to give some privacy to the aft cabin (still close enough if need be for kids) that they are worth it for a family. Smaller boats they seem to be trying to squeeze too much in one boat but on a 40+ foot boat they seem to really work well. My favorite boat (smaller by a long shot than what you want) is the KP42 I really like it but still small enough to short hand. I think if I won a small lottery that would be what I would buy in the $100,000 range, now if I hit the power ball I would just drop a big bag of money on Robert Perry's desk and say "make me happy." I am confidant he could! I like the balance of his designs, and he hangs out here so that makes him even cooler.

Destiny | Regent Point


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

krisscross said:


> Kloud, you may want to consider talking to the very famous yacht designer, Bob Perry, who comes to this forum just about daily. It is a lot of money and you want to spend it wisely, and when it comes to boats, Bob Perry is one of the wisest guys around. He is here right now. http://www.sailnet.com/forums/sailboat-design-construction/223386-bob-perrys-carbon-cutters.html


Now it looks like we are turning this into a Perry love fest! But he does seem to specialize in boats that fall into the category the OP is looking for. Though most of his newer stuff is higher priced, he could likely give very good advice and it seems his consulting service is fair.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

krisscross said:


> Kloud, you may want to consider talking to the very famous yacht designer, Bob Perry, who comes to this forum just about daily.


In addition to his contributions on SailNet and SBO Bob does provide a consulting service that might be of interest. John and Amanda Neal provide a similar service although they are more focused on long-term long-distance cruising than general liveaboard.



miatapaul said:


> Thing with center cockpits are that they may be a bit tougher to get into from the dingy, but give a really good living arrangement below.


I agree on the living arrangement. I love my HR. *grin*

I don't agree about dinghy access. Whether you end up using a side gate (our choice) or stern platform getting on and off the dinghy can be very straightforward whether dealing with older folks with aches and pains or younger people with small children. A lot depends on outfitting the boat and the dinghy and having a consistent process. Including toddlers can be a challenge but lots of people have been successful and there is a large knowledge base available for what works and what doesn't. There is a big support network also.

The biggest deal is going to be when the OP is overseas and his wife is operating alone with a small child. There are no canned answers but there are lots of ideas based on successful families. So much depends on personalities and skill sets and the behaviors of the child, recognizing that children change very rapidly at that age.


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

A few weeks late, but congrats!

We live on board with a 3yr old and a 3 month old. If it is just you and your wife, you may want to go down a little smaller or make sure the interior is nice and tight. I can't imagine walking through the saloon of even something like a Tayana 37 with my 3 mo old in one hand and trying to bounce between hand-holds with the other. Hard to juggle the two. It's hard enough on our 35-footer. One wrong-timed roll and baby's face could meet a hard object (been close a couple times). Those darn kids have a habit of needing attention to something at all the wrong times, so you basically have to assume you'll be singlehanding when under way while the other is singlehanding children.

So you have to make sure there are good handholds at not only adult heights, but places for the little one to grab as well when mobile. Our 3 yr old knows he has to stay seated and color or eat a snack when we are maneuvering for docking/anchoring, but for much longer than that it's a chore so don't expect them to be tied down or occupying themselves for very long. The babies are easy, they just sit. Your first 6 months or so will seem like a cake walk compared to what ages 2 and 3 will do to your life aboard.

Just some things to think about. My wife is wanting to go up in boat size, but the small size of the kids is actually preventing us from doing that smartly. My 2 cents worth....

Now if we could afford a full-time liveaboard nanny.... =D


----------



## Victoria Demontelimar (Jan 20, 2016)

We have just spent 3 years sailing from Med to Bora-Bora with our now 6 y.o. twins. I sailed and raced all my life on mono-hulls, but 4 years ago, when we where shopping for a new boat, we had the same questions as yours. The answer was a catamaran because we spend 90% of our time anchored, we want space and a 360°view from the saloon and all the points you asked for. contact me with a pm i'll send you our blog.


----------

